# Abandoned buildings in seattle?



## Gabe22 (Jun 7, 2019)

Been prepping to travel to washington for a while. Wondering where the highest voncentration of abandoned buildings or best places are to start a squat. Thanks.


----------



## Gabe22 (Jun 9, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> I understand general tips and tricks regarding squat living but I'm always astonished someone publicly soliciting squat locations
> - may as well declare 'Hey! SuperSpy here - where are the best hideouts?'
> 
> OR
> ...


Thanks. I admit it was kinda stupid to ask for squat locations publicly.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Aug 9, 2019)

In Seattle, the place to look is on the south end, past I-90. It's gotten hard in the city these days. Might be better to check the surrounding suburbs, like Burien or Renton.


----------

